# translucent Border around clown fish fins



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello,

I tried to search for this but did not find anything. Both my clowns tips of their pectoral and dorsal fins are translucent. I donno if Im explaining this well enough..... but basicly is this like a saltwater fin rot?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

This is normal. As they get older the fins on the edges are clear.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> This is normal. As they get older the fins on the edges are clear.


 
TY. Never noticed it before.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

